# Edie Now Has A Poodle In Rescue ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

AMA has a very dear friend, and supporter, whose daughter called me yesterday. She and her boyfriend found a stray poodle, had her checked for microchip, and didn't know what to do with this doggie. She called me, I said, "Bring her over here". Brad's daughter is the coolest of the cool. She's only 16-years-old, and smart as a whip. Bless their little teen hearts for worrying about this little life. I guess dad is rubbing off on them. 

So her name is Reanna, Ree for short. I've listed her on Craigs List, and we are putting out fliers. We'll give it a week, then she'll be in the hands of Edie ~ LOL

So yup, I now have 12 doggies running around ~ It's fun, and it's working.

Oh, Edie, be thankful Brad's daughter didn't call with a Pit Bull in hand. Can you imagine the phone call between you, and me? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Wow 12 dogs talk about never a dull moment  Takes a special person to beable to tackle that many dogs bless your heart.....


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Deb, how is it going with the new stray Poodle?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Canada said:


> Deb, how is it going with the new stray Poodle?


Oh, it's going great!! She is the biggest love bug. And yup, in comparison, she is big ~ LOL

She sits on comand. It's funny cause I put her on the puppy pad, and say "Go potty", while I put my hand out. Well, she sits on it ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Now I've learned to not put my hand out, then she will go potty. But when I want her to sit/stay, I put my hand out. She's cute as a bug, that's for sure. We love her ~ :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

bailey02 said:


> Wow 12 dogs talk about never a dull moment  Takes a special person to beable to tackle that many dogs bless your heart.....


You know, they are all such good dogs, you would never know I had so many in my home. I love them all ~ :wub: My son was more trouble than this ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> You know, they are all such good dogs, you would never know I had so many in my home. I love them all ~ :wub: My son was more trouble than this ~ :HistericalSmiley:


I can totally relate to that!!!!! Kids!!! I'd rather have dogs :wub:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

From only 1 fluff now I have 3! and I'm pretty sure it wont stop here....B)
I guess having 12 dogs running around the house and watching them playing with each other all day long is pretty fun huh? :HistericalSmiley:


----------

